# Centurion 20KW excessive crank



## Craig Lordigyan (May 25, 2019)

I have had excessive cranking issues with my standby generator and the last time, I changed the battery and it fired up with hardly any crank. Today, about a year later, I am experiencing excessive crank again, although no codes are being set. I placed a slow charge on the battery for about 2 hours and it fired right up with hardly any cranking.

The unit is about 6 years old and I have adjusted the valves, replaced the plugs with OEM and I change the oil once a year.

The battery load tests fine and the reserve test ok and so did the first battery I changed last year that was 5 years old.

I appreciate your help.

Craig


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! I don't have any experience with standby generators, unfortunately, but I'm sure someone with experience can weigh in. 

Can you help explain what the problem is? I'm guessing that excessive crank is referring to an error, triggered by the engine cranking too long before actually starting? But I'm not sure. 

Or is the problem not related to an error, and just that you felt it took too long to actually catch and run, when trying to start it? How recently was the engine run, and for how long? Is it possible the battery was just weak, due to being partially-discharged from sitting?


----------



## Craig Lordigyan (May 25, 2019)

I feel that it takes too long to start, especially when it's significantly improved after I charge the battery.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Does the starter crank the engine more-slowly than expected? Or is the speed OK, and it just takes a while to actually catch & start? 

I'm assuming that it's cranking too-slowly. If charging the battery improves things, then my thoughts (nothing earth-shattering) would be: 

- battery is discharging between uses, could perhaps be avoided by leaving a trickle-charger connected
- battery has degraded (but you said it passes a load test) 
- starter motor is failing
- poor electrical connection somewhere reducing voltage to the starter while cranking
- excessive compression 

For the electrical connection, is it possible to use jumper cables to connect directly from the battery to the starter motor? If the starter suddenly turns more quickly, I'd look for a bad connection. You could also try checking the voltage at the starter while cranking, vs the voltage at the battery while cranking. That will tell you how much voltage you're losing in the connections. 

For compression, you adjusted the valves. Is the compression release working properly? When adjusting the valves, if you can rotate the engine by-hand (not sure if it's possible with something this size), can you see the compression release nudge the valves open? 

And if the cranking speed seems good, but it has to crank for a while before it starts, is the choke working properly? Is there any sort of priming function?


----------



## Anthony'sGenServLLC (May 30, 2019)

Am a Generac technician. Have you tested the battery charger amp output?


----------



## Charlie Farrow (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi,


Typically if its not starting correctly and taking a bit too long either:


1) Its not cranking fast enough, ie the battery is either low or not big enough in the ambient.
2) The fuel has drained back and needs to be pulled back, a chap non-return valve in the suction will help.
3) The unit is tool cold, which can impare starting. Fitting an engine heater or some glow plugs will help.


I assume you have changed the oil and filters recently and done general maintainance?


----------



## sonicbob (Jul 9, 2018)

Does the generator indeed start albeit with excessive start time? Also what type of fuel is being used? Most of the time propane and/or natural gas is the norm for home gen/sets. Sonicbob.


----------

